# Devil`s Gap Battery - Gibraltar March 2016



## Newage (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All

More gun battery goodness for everbody.

This is "Devil`s Gap Battery" on the west side of Gibraltar looking over the bay of Gibraltar, work started in 1779 to build a battery and it was later modified and rebuilt in 1881, 1902 and 1917.

There is a North and South gun pit each with a 6" BL Navel gun, under this are magazines, shell and powder stores, and the normal shell hoists to the surface gun pits.

Pictures time..........

North gun pit.







Looking along the main underground passage with magazines off to the right and lighting passages off to the left.






Looking in to one of the magazines.






One of a pair of shell hoists.











Well thats it for Devil`s Gap battery so move along nothing more to see.
Thanks for looking all comments are most welcome.
There are a few more pictures on my FlickR site so pop over too:-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157663900185143

Cheers Newage


----------



## tazong (Mar 21, 2016)

Of all the gun battery"s you visited - i think this ones my favourite, although i think you were a little tight on the piccys, i.e not enough of them.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 21, 2016)

Love this sort of stuff. Good work Newage!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 22, 2016)

Very cool photos you took there


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice indeed and great pics.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 24, 2016)

Makes Coalhouse Wing Battery look a little sick .... Some lovely bits n bobs still around in there !! I take it that this one is preserved/open to the public ..... ?


----------



## Newage (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes it's preserved, it's in the Rock nature reserve.
I think it was opened up for us.

Cheers newage


----------

